# Spring is coming!



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Get your motorcycles ready for the riding season! Now is the time to get that spring maintenance done so your ready for riding season! We can do a full factory recommended service or a basic oil change and tune up. Remember, we also can get you any aftermarket accessory you need for your motorcycle or ATV. PFF members get 10% discount off all labor, Active Duty Military gets 25% Discount on all labor! Who else gives these kinds of discounts? From tires to engine rebuilds, we do it all. All makes and models.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I was just thinking about this very subject. 

Thinking I am getting strong enough since the "Doc's Cutting" encounter.

Sure miss my 1983 Baby


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

BananaTom said:


> I was just thinking about this very subject.
> 
> Thinking I am getting strong enough since the "Doc's Cutting" encounter.
> 
> Sure miss my 1983 Baby


If you need us to do anything to get the ole girl ready for ya let me know. We do offer pick up and delivery. She needs to get out of that shed and stretch her legs!


----------

